
Australian man uses snack bags as Faraday cage to block tracking by employer - davesailer
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/11/australian-man-uses-snack-bags-as-faraday-cage-to-block-tracking-by-employer/
======
matthberg
Genius trick, despite the court ruling his termination valid.

------
mindB
He didn't like his employer having his location available, so he ultimately
took actions that led to him working for... Uber...

